
New Battery Design Can Charge an Electric Car in 10 Minutes - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/7x5jwd/new-battery-design-can-charge-an-electric-car-in-10-minutes
======
gamesbrainiac
I don't own an electric car, but I own an electric scooter. It is a Ninebot
ES4, and something that I really enjoy riding.

However, on a very cold day, my range had dropped from 45KM to less than 30KM.
This happens a lot with batteries.

I am sure that rapid charging is a great thing, but we also need batteries to
perform better under all weather conditions.

